# PE Power study material recommend



## pigking8190 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I plan to take Power PE in next April, can anyone recommend study materials and what materials should bring in test date ?

If i want to take Review course, which one is better ? School of PE or testmaster ?

Thanks !!


----------



## allgood (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe there's a thread somewhere which discusses this topic. I have a list of the references I used for the Oct 2016 exam. Didn't take a review course and I've been outta school for 10 years almost. Also had 2 binders with all sorts of printed pdfs although mostly ended up being useless for the exam but I didn't want to not have the info and need it.

Definitely would recommend IEEE red book as a reference. I don't recall seeing anyone recommend this but I happened to take it with me and it proved very useful during the exam.


----------



## Jerryb (Jan 2, 2017)

I have 3 ring binders for each EE Power subject that I am clearing out of the attic.  It is all tabbed and labeled and ready for test day.  Are you interested as it is on sale?  I passed using them.


----------



## TNSparky (Jan 2, 2017)

@pigking8190 Here is my thread on preparation and study material (remember to include the NESC in your reference materials): 



Here are a couple of Yard Sale items I have for sale:



Good luck!


----------



## bkr243 (Jan 3, 2017)

@jerry I would be interested in those books. can you pm with the info


----------

